# KB BOOK OF THE DAY: It's a Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod Murder by Rosemary Martin



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm Rosemary Stevens. Under my pen name Rosemary Martin, I've written the Murder A-Go-Go Mysteries for Signet Books. I'm so excited to see these books available once again to readers who enjoy the swinging 1960's!

If you think secretary Joan in the television series _Mad Men_ has it rough, across Manhattan, secretary Elizabeth "Bebe" Bennett and her stewardess roommate, Darlene, stumble over one dead body after another in their new go-go boots. The fuzz aren't much help as the duo juggles clues and villains, London fashions, and far-out guys.

*It's a Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod Murder*

"Bebe's charming naïveté&#8230;her gusto for the singles life, and her considerable intellect make her an unusually appealing sleuth. Add this to the plethora of sixties details, and the result is a clever mystery that's also a trip back to a time when things were groovier." _Publishers Weekly_

"Toss a fresh-faced secretary-school graduate (and her flight attendant roomie), a hip British-invasion band, and a hotel room together in the blender that is 1960s New York City, and what do you get? Murder (with the roommate a prime suspect)-and the ensuing undercover investigation. That's what happens in Rosemary Martin's quirky novel." New York Post, Required Reading section

"Beehive hairdos, Jackie O clothes, British rock stars&#8230;and murder. What fun!" Kasey Micheals

*Twist and Shout Murder*

"As intoxicating as an extra-dry martini." _Publishers Weekly_

"That Girl! hooking up with the Rolling Stones&#8230;romance, charm, originality." Harley Jane Kozak

*Secret Agent Girl*

"Whether you sampled the Sixties or enjoy a blast from the past, this latest entry of the Murder A-Go-Go mystery series hits the spot." _The Romance Readers Connection_

*2.99 each. Appropriate for all ages.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Rosemary, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Ann, thank you for your message. I hope to obey all the rules. 

*Everyone*: For some light Friday fun, drop by my blog at http://rosemarystevens.livejournal.com/. I posted 11 vintage ads from the 1960s. They might bring a smile or a bit of nostalgia. The girl wearing the Maidenform bullet bra, a holster with guns and jaunty hat wins. And no, it's not porn! It's the swingin' 60s, baby!

Happy weekend Kindle reading.

Rosemary


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Will go download a sample, but just had to comment on your vintage ads first.  I may be dating myself, but I drank hot Dr. Pepper when I was a kid. I tried it again a year or two ago just for nostalgia, and it's still surprisingly good!  Thanks for digging up that old ad...


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Aren't those vintage ads fun?  I collect them and may make another post at some point.

I've never tried hot Dr. Pepper (hmm, that didn't sound right).  Ahem, I've never tried Dr. Pepper hot.  With autumn coming soon, I think I will.

That's interesting that you drank it as a kid.  My mom wouldn't allow soft drinks in the house.  I didn't have my first Coke until I was a teen.

Thanks for letting me know you enjoyed the ads.  

Rosemary


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Back by popular demand--no really, people liked this, haha--I've put a new set of retro ads up on my blog here: http://rosemarystevens.livejournal.com/

Not much food this time unless you count the proper way to drink beer.  I'll have to do a retro ads food post at some point, yes?

But we do have legs growing out of the ground, a woman so hot she's on fire  and of course, a Maidenform bra ad. Ten ads in all.

Far out, right?

Best wishes to all,
Rosemary


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

John Lennon is my main character, Bebe's, favorite Beatle.

Today on my blog, I celebrate the 70th anniversary of John's birth and share how the Beatles have influenced my life and my writing.

http://rosemarystevens.livejournal.com/

Best wishes to all,
Rosemary


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm pleased and grateful to announce that I am one of the winners of *romance week*'s contest!!! As a result, my book, It's A Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod, Murder, will be the Kindle Book of the Day on Valentine's Day.

Thank you so much *romance week*! No doubt I'll have more to say on this in the coming weeks. Brace yourselves. 

Best wishes to all,
Rosemary


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Happy Holidays everyone. I've posted a series of Retro 1960s Christmas ads and a special Christmas message from The Beatles here at my journal:
http://rosemarystevens.livejournal.com/7260.html

I hope you enjoy them.

Rosemary


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, it's Valentine's Day and my book is the Kindle Book of the Day! What can go better than romance and murder? They're like chocolate and peanut butter. Mmmmm, chocolate! 

It's 1964, and new-to-town, Elizabeth "Bebe" Bennett (named after the main character in Pride and Prejudice) is going out on a double date. She and her swinging roommate, stewardess Darlene, are meeting up with two members from the new British invasion group, Philip Royal and the Beefeaters. They're all going to The Peppermint Lounge--the groovy place in New York City!










You never know who might drop in at The Peppermint Lounge...









There's just one thing stopping Bebe and Darlene's fab night out...they find Philip dead in his bathtub, electrocuted with his own guitar. Not very romantic! And then the fuzz shows up and decides that Darlene is the murderer. Talk about a date gone wrong! Read, It's A Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod Murder on your Kindle to find out who really killed Philip in this lighter side of the 1960's










Rosemary


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to It's A Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod Murder as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

Happy Valentine's Day. Here's some love from 1969!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're pleased to welcome It's A Mod, Mod, Mod, Mod Murder (A Murder A-Go-Go Mystery) as our KB Book of the Day!

(Gee, I hope this book isn't about doing away with Moderators, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Rosemary, for being part of our KB Book of the Day program!

Betsy


----------



## RosemaryStevens (Aug 15, 2010)

I have new covers for my 1960's books.  To celebrate, I've dropped the price on the first one, IT'S A MOD, MOD, MOD, MOD MURDER to .99.

Happy Reading,

Rosemary


----------

